# Odvyprávět



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
našla jsem v internetu tu větu: 
- Můj job jako životopisce byl jen *odvyprávět* příběhy, ne interpretovat je tím způsobem jako to dělají některé psycho-biografie

Chtěla bych se vás zeptat: proč odvyprávět? V čem se to liší od slovesa vyprávět?

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Vyprávět je nedokonavé sloveso, odvyprávět dokonavé. Jako jíst a dojíst, psát a napsat atd. V té větě by mohlo být i "vyprávět", i když by se tím trochu pozměnilo vyznění.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ah, dobře. Děkuju moc.


----------



## gabbiano

Já v tom "odvyprávět" vidím stopu toho, že se vyprávěly rychle, bez nějakého zvláštního zaujetí, že byly prostě trochu odfláknuté, ale jen lehký náznak.

Ještě něco - 
našla jsem v na internetu tu (tuhle, tuto) větu:
ale to je jen drobnost


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc všem


----------

